# FreeBSD 10.0 error right after boot



## GODhack (Feb 13, 2014)

Here it is:
http://pastebin.com/uhc99mAq
Somewhat annoying mixes in on other commands when I type. Would be nice to know how to disable that message at least. I think that is my card reader not working.


----------



## trh411 (Feb 13, 2014)

Please post the output of the `dmesg` command to pastebin and provide the URL.


----------



## GODhack (Feb 13, 2014)

Here:
http://pastebin.com/Q2qgyHGj


----------



## trh411 (Feb 13, 2014)

The primary error:
	
	



```
(da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): got CAM status 0x50
```
 indicates a CAM_AUTOSENSE_FAIL, which suggests your device is not being recognized. Not surprising given the subsequent CAM status errors being spewed out. What is the make and model of the card reader?

Have you checked the FreeBSD Hardware List to see if your device is supported?


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 14, 2014)

Switch to the second console with Alt-F2 to avoid the messages.


----------



## GODhack (Feb 15, 2014)

I do not want that device working... I do not want to remove it either.

EDIT: I got used as it is somehow.


----------

